# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  ليلة القدر وعلاماتها

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




ليلة القدر وعلاماتها



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله رب العالمين، مفضل الأماكن والأزمان على بعضها بعضا، الذي أنزل القرآن في الليلة المباركة، والصلاة والسلام على من شد المئزر في تلك الليالي العظيمة المباركة، نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه الغر الميامين.. أما بعد:

لقد اختص الله تبارك وتعالى هذه الأمة المحمدية على غيرها من الأمم بخصائص، وفضلها على غيرها من الأمم بأن أرسل إليها الرسل وأنزل لها الكتاب المبين كتاب الله العظيم، كلام رب العالمين في ليلة مباركة هي خير الليالي، ليلة اختصها الله عز وجل من بين الليالي، ليلة العبادة فيها هي خير من عبادة ألف شهر، وهي ثلاث وثمانون سنة وأربعة أشهر.. ألا وهي ليلة القدر مبيناً لنا إياها في سورتين: قال تعالى في سورة القدر: {إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ ﴿١﴾ وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ ﴿٢﴾ لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِّنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ ﴿٣﴾ تَنَزَّلُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِم مِّن كُلِّ أَمْرٍ ﴿٤﴾ سَلَامٌ هِيَ حَتَّىٰ مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ} [سورة القدر]. وقال تعالى في سورة الدخان: {إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُّبَارَكَةٍ ۚ إِنَّا كُنَّا مُنذِرِينَ ﴿٣﴾ فِيهَا يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ} [سورة الدخان: 3-4]. سبب تسميتها بليلة القدر: قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى: أولا: سميت ليلة القدر من القدر وهو الشرف كما تقول فلان ذو قدر عظيم، أي ذو شرف. ثانيا: أنه يقدر فيها ما يكون في تلك السنة، فيكتب فيها ما سيجري في ذلك العام، وهذا من حكمة الله عز وجل وبيان إتقان صنعه وخلقه. ثالثا: وقيل لأن للعبادة فيها قدر عظيم لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «من قام ليلة القدر إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه» [متفق عليه]. علامات ليلة القدر: ذكر الشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله أن لليلة القدر علامات مقارنة وعلامات لاحقة: العلامات المقارنة: قوة الإضاءة والنور في تلك الليلة، وهذه العلامة في الوقت الحاضر لا يحس بها إلا من كان في البر بعيداً عن الأنوار الطمأنينة، أي طمأنينة القلب، وانشراح الصدر من المؤمن، فإنه يجد راحة وطمأنينة وانشراح صدر في تلك الليلة أكثر من مما يجده في بقية الليالي. أن الرياح تكون فيها ساكنة أي لا تأتي فيها عواصف أو قواص ، بل بكون الجو مناسبا. أنه قد يُري الله الإنسان الليلة في المنام، كما حصل ذلك لبعض الصحابة رضي الله عنهم. أن الانسان يجد في القيام لذة أكثر مما في غيرها من الليالي. العلامات اللاحقة: أن الشمس تطلع في صبيحتها ليس لها شعاع، صافية ليست كعادتها في بقية الأيام، ويدل لذلك حديث أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه أنه قال: أخبرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «أنها تطلع يومئذ ٍ لا شعاع لها» [رواه مسلم]. فضائل ليلة القدر: أنها ليلة أنزل الله فيها القرآن، قال تعالى: {إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ} [سورة القدر: 1]. أنها ليلة مباركة، قال تعالى: {إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُّبَارَكَةٍ} [سورة الدخان: 3]. يكتب الله تعالى فيها الآجال والأرزاق خلال العام، قال تعالى: {فِيهَا يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ} [سورة الدخان: 4]. فضل العبادة فيها عن غيرها من الليالي، قال تعالى: {لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِّنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ} [سورة القدر: 3]. تنزل الملائكة فيها إلى الأرض بالخير والبركة والرحمة والمغفرة، قال تعالى: {تَنَزَّلُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِم مِّن كُلِّ أَمْرٍ} [سورة القدر: 4]. ليلة خالية من الشر والأذى وتكثر فيها الطاعة وأعمال الخير والبر، وتكثر فيها السلامة من العذاب ولا يخلص الشيطان فيها إلى ما كان يخلص في غيرها فهي سلام كلها، قال تعالى: {سَلَامٌ هِيَ حَتَّىٰ مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ} [سورة القدر: 5]، فيها غفران للذنوب لمن قامها واحتسب في ذلك الأجر عند الله عز وجل، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «من قام ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه» [متفق عليه]. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اللهم بلغنا ليله القدر وجميع المسلمين

جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتك هدوء

----------

